# Suche Grafikkarte - ca. 300-350 Euro



## Sir-John-Babcock (21. August 2013)

Hi. Ich überlege schon länger meinen Gamer-PC etwas aufzurüsten, obwohl es eigentlich noch seine Dienste tut. Mein aktuelles System ist:
ASRock P67 Pro3
Intel i-Core i5-2500K
Sapphire RadeonHD 6950 2 GB
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher

Ich denke mal, dass man bei dem System an der Grafikarte ansetzen sollte, zumal das Ziel der Aufrüstung unter anderem ist Spiele in einer besseren Grafikqualität zu spielen. Die CPU dürfte eigentlich noch gut genug sein. Mein Budget für die Aufrüstung liegt bei gut 300 Euro. 350 Euro sollte es nicht übersteigen. Soweit ich bislang geschaut habe, würde wohl eine übertaktete GTX 680, eine GTX 770 oder eine Radeon 7970 Ghz-Edition in Frage kommen. Ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher, welches die beste Wahl wäre und welcher Hersteller und Version zu bevorzugen wäre. Wichtig ist für mich in erster Linie die Power der Karte. Dazu sollte sie dann auch nicht zu laut sein. Daher meine Frage, zu welcher Grafikkarte in dem Preissegment könnt ihr mir raten?
Dazu hätte ich noch ein paar allgemeine Fragen:
Lohnt sich das Aufrüsten bei meinem System auch oder sollte ich lieber noch ein wenig warten, gerade weil vielleicht auch Preissenkungen kommen werden?
Gibt es eine billigere Karte, die bei der Performance nur unwesentlich schlechter ist, aber wesentlich günstiger?
Und ist die CPU wirklich noch ok?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar, da ich leider nicht mehr ganz den Durchblick habe (falls ich den überhaupt jemals hatte  )


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

Die 7970 GHz und GTX 770 sind sich sehr ähnlich bei der Leistung und auch beide etwas besser als eine GTX 680 - da auch die GTX 770 und 7970 GHz als übertaktete Version für ca 330€ zu haben ist, sind diese die beste Wahl. 

Bei der AMD wäre aktuell eine neue Aktion mit 3 Games Deiner Wahl aus diesen (Gold-Reihe) Games NEVER SETTLE FOREVER  mit dabei, zumindest bei Shops wie mindfactory usw., auch hardwareversand.de macht da normalerweise mit, wobei das idR nur per Newsletter und Facebook verkündet wird. Bei der Nvidia wäre das neue Splinter Cell dabei. Die Nvidia braucht auch etwas weniger Strom. 

Als GTX 770 zB MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  bei AMD zB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (23. August 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Habe mich jetzt für die Radeon HD 7970 Ghz von Gigabyte entschieden. Um auf meine CPU zurückzukommen. Meint ihr dass die noch ausreicht und auch eine gute Kombination mit der Karte ergibt, oder sollte man da demnächst nochmal ran. Mir gehts eigentlich hauptsächlich ums Zocken.


----------



## Shorty484 (23. August 2013)

Die CPU reicht noch, so schnell stößt die bei keinem Spiel an Ihre Grenzen


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

Da ist keine aktuelle CPU nennenswert schneller in Games bei hohen Auflösungen... ein i7-4770, die aktuelle beste CPU, wäre maximal 30% schneller, WENN man eine geringere Auflösung nutzt, also ne Auflösung, wo die Grafikkarte nix zu tun hat und die CPU wirklich voll zur Geltung kommt. Meist ist die Grafikkarte aber so sehr mit Eingebunden, dass Du niemals ansatzweise auf die vielleicht 30% mehr FPS kommst. D.h erst mit dem Top-Modell, was natürlich noch lange nicht "nötig" ist für aktuelle Spiele, könntest Du vlt effektiv 15-20% mehr rausholen, müsstest aber ca 350-400€ auf den Tisch legen...


----------

